# Best Balearic Island for couple in mid-thirties?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We usually go to mainland spain or the canary islands but are considering giving the Balearics a try this July so I'm hoping that someone can advise which island and/or resort would be a good idea for a married couple in our mid thirties?
We do like a nightlife but this consists of nice bars and restaurants as opposed to nightclubs, (been there, done that in our twenties in Greece)!
So, we're wondering which towns and which island to look into that has a quieter nightlife away from the 18-30's groups with plenty of nice bars and restaurants and also preferably more unspoilt and near some nice beaches? any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

emjeast said:


> We usually go to mainland spain or the canary islands but are considering giving the Balearics a try this July so I'm hoping that someone can advise which island and/or resort would be a good idea for a married couple in our mid thirties?
> We do like a nightlife but this consists of nice bars and restaurants as opposed to nightclubs, (been there, done that in our twenties in Greece)!
> So, we're wondering which towns and which island to look into that has a quieter nightlife away from the 18-30's groups with plenty of nice bars and restaurants and also preferably more unspoilt and near some nice beaches? any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


Menorca is the place for you, especially the western end, recommend Cala 'n Bosch. Nice bars and restaurants round the harbour, cheap bus ride into the old capital Ciutadella. The island has more beaches than the other Balearics put together and many are completely unspoiled, sun, sand pine trees and nothing else. You would need to hire a car to get to some of them though. It's a beautiful island- no mountains, sorry, and doesn't cater for the 18-30s crowd. Enjoy! PS Don't go to Cala'n Blanes, Cala'n forcat, not very nice.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Puerto Pollensa - Mallorca. Do your own research to see if it suits you but if you do decide to go there then PM me/post again and I will list the best restaurants/bars/beaches etc.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Take some mosquito repellant with you, you might need it!


----------

